# Do you poo in your Thetford loo ?



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

If you are staying on a site with no toilet facilities do you No2 in your loo , I was thinking of cling film , a freezer bag and then non recycle bin. , I suggested this to my wife and her face registered ............. DIVORCE , am I so wrong ? Cheers !


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Of course we use it for such a task - that's what it was designed for....

and besides it is much less of a distance to carry a suitable book to read to the next nearest suitable place......... :lol:

Only tuffies like the SAS would resort to cling-film.... 

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We don't poo in our MH loo.

We are both housetrained!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Of course we poo in the loo.

The whole point of motorhoming is that you tour around the country/the continent, in a self-contained 'house', and live in that 'house' whilst on tour.

If not, then why buy one; why not save the massive capital and depreciation costs and simply drive around by car and stay in hotels instead.

We use all of the MH on-board facilities - the loo, the shower, the cooking etc, all of the time.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Errrr.. Yes! It is a toilet after all!  

I understand however there are those that dont. I wonder why? Are they shy or just dont like emptying it?


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Why ever not? its not there for show and you wont get a penny more for the van when you sell it wether you use it or not...go on...do it!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

It's bad enough with all the doggy sh#t being dumped in refuse bins without humans dumping it too . . 'Course you should use the loo- it was designed for exactly that purpose !


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

To poo or not to poo, that is the question.

Whether it is better to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous stomach cramps and by suffering crap ourselves.

Of course we poo.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We have a fixed bed in our MH but we prefer to sleep outside in the undergrowth. 
What do others use their beds for? :roll:


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

brynric said:


> We have a fixed bed in our MH but we prefer to sleep outside in the undergrowth.
> What do others use their beds for? :roll:


Point taken !


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And we always attract an audience when we shower outside using a bucket with holes in the bottom.

Talking about holes in the bottom..................................... :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You shower pippin?

What's that then, a new years resolution. Keep it up.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No we like to cut out the middle man and poo straight down the waste disposal. 
Causes a bit of a stir on Calais sea front air.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
A mate of ours,does not use the loo in the unit,prefers to walk miles to nearest loo/call in superstores for the toilets/garden centre cafe loo's etc and uses a bowl in the sink to wash up in,which is emptied under the nearest hedge .
All this, and he started off working on a................ Farm ?????.
There's 'nowt so queer as folk


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> No we like to cut out the middle man and poo straight down the waste disposal.
> Causes a bit of a stir on Calais sea front air.


Well that solves a mystery, I wondered who it was. You could at least have waited for it to get dark. :roll:

Never mind, I've seen worse things happen on Calais aire. :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I use the showers on site - because they are included in the price - and I find that my daily "constitutional" coincides with my visit to the sani block - so I use their WC 

If we were on an aire or wilding then of course we would use our own facilities

Cheers

Dave


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

I`ve heard that some people also eat in restaurants,rather than cook in their van!!


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

One of the few pleasures left in life!!My wife seems to wait until we go away to do a 2!!Think she likes the idea of me wrestling with it over the elsan!Talk about getting a ship in a bottle.......


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

We've got an engine but we prefer to push the motorhome - it saves on fuel bills!

R 8O ger


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

adbt said:


> If you are staying on a site with no toilet facilities do you No2 in your loo , I was thinking of cling film , a freezer bag and then non recycle bin. , I suggested this to my wife and her face registered ............. DIVORCE , am I so wrong ? Cheers !


Although most of the replies to the OP have been very humorous. I hope this doesn't put him/her off asking similar questions.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've had a Porta-Potti in previous years when camping and caravanning, and when we built the trailer a cassette toilet and shower were the FIRST prerequisite before anything else.

I know that there is often internal family embarrassment about toilet procedures, just get over it. We all do it, it's not as though it's something new.

We usually end up at shows with little in the way of facilities so having it all on-board is a godsend.

Peter


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

raynipper said:


> adbt said:
> 
> 
> > If you are staying on a site with no toilet facilities do you No2 in your loo , I was thinking of cling film , a freezer bag and then non recycle bin. , I suggested this to my wife and her face registered ............. DIVORCE , am I so wrong ? Cheers !
> ...


Ray 
that's why I joined the forum,
asking questions,
and most of the light hearted answers make me giggle, almost as much as the guys waving at us when we picked up our camper opps MOTORHOME,
so guys keep up the questions, especially the ones that we think of but are to vain to ask and then get the answer,
having fun is what its all about,
life is to short,
Misty and Mrs T


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh and by the way yep we use the crapper too,
should have seen it when we use to use the porta potty in the van in the avatar, I use to leave the side door open while on it behind the curtain,
just imagine passing our van at a show, sound and smell, umm just like in the country,
but have been told by SWMBO I must start behaving my self now we are motorhomers, (dream on love)
first outing in the van weekend coming up, cant wait, proper loo and a shower, and I can stand up in it YAHOOOOOOOO
Misty


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote
"I was thinking of cling film , a freezer bag and then non recycle bin."

Surely more unpleasant than just emptying the cassette

And as for it being unused to resell
Unused loo won`t add to resale value
and
whether or not the toilet has been crapped in has never been high on my checklist when buying a used van


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

I thought that was part of the fun, waiting to see the posh ones go to the elsan, jump out get the cassete and follow them to the ep, then get into chat and try and slip in about the trouble you had shaking out the log your misses done last time,
funny the looks you get when walking around the show and bump into them, of course Mrs T dosnt know what I have told them till on the way home, :lol: :lol: :lol: 
told you life to short
Misty


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The wife uses all the facilities in the MH as they were designed for. However, I am only allowed to P in it. Wife says the extractor fan was never designed for my toilet requirements, don't know what she is referring to. But just obey, makes life a lot easier.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We found that the manufacturers had kindly and neatly stowed away a plastic container inside a side locker of our motorhome.

Quick lateral thinking deduced that if I cut the top off of the container we could fill the bottom half with soil and compost and make a nice arrangement with bulbs.

Here's a picture of us travelling with our colourful arrangement on display to be admired as we wave at fellow motorhome owners en-route to our destination in France.

Has anyone else considered doing a similar procedure?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

adbt wrote


> If you are staying on a site with no toilet facilities do you No2 in your loo , I was thinking of cling film , a freezer bag and then non recycle bin. , I suggested this to my wife and her face registered ............. DIVORCE , am I so wrong ? Cheers !


When we started with a s/h caravan in the early 1970's we became a member of the "bucket and chuckit" brigade.  
The toilet was a purpose made large, straight sided bucket a with fitted, removable toilet seat. For emptying we removed the seat and replaced it with a lid to carry it to the emptying point by the built in handle.

It was primitive but worked (and easy to clean). The kids hated it!
When we bought a stand alone toilet unit with a combined water container for water flushing we thought we were in heaven.

With subsequent caravans the in-built toilets gave us a"just like home" feeling".

So, to answer your question, we use the built in loo just the same as we use the loo at home.
That's why we buy modern caravans/motorhomes.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

It's there to be used but....

.... I'm sure there are many amongst us who avail themselves of the excellent facilities to be found in our wonderful supermarkets when they are there buying-in their provisions anyway...? Minimises the "in-convenience", as it were.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

womblevra said:


> whether or not the toilet has been crapped in has never been high on my checklist when buying a used van


I've been trying to work out how you could reliably tell if a Thetford had been used or not.

Opening the blade to the cassette and running a finger around the inside seems a bit extreme.

How would others do it?

Those long stemmed swabs for DNA sampling or a Q-tip and long nosed pliers? :?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its no wonder that people have to ask these questions when some vans are handed over with little or no information or handbooks. 

I have known people spend 50k.60k 70k on a new van and have to wait for handbooks from "eurpoe"

Hope the OP isnt put off by all the witty banter. Toilet stuff is a funny part of MHing.

Phill


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GordonBennet said:


> It's there to be used but....
> 
> .... I'm sure there are many amongst us who avail themselves of the excellent facilities to be found in our wonderful supermarkets when they are there buying-in their provisions anyway...? Minimises the "in-convenience", as it were.


Anybody else noticed that it is the so-called "Convenience" stores that don't have any?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This thread has certainly brightened up my Monday morning - so thanks to the OP(adbt) for asking the question   

'adbt'

Assuming you bought your MH about the time you joined MHF, which was 4 years to the day before you asked the question in your OP, why did it take you so long to ask the question? - not constipation I hope  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

I use site toilets and public toilets when available
but only to minimise how many times the toilet needs emptying.
Certainly wouldn`t hold on and not go if I need to for one thing that ain`t good for you
and for another would get quite painful pretty quick


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

Stanner said:


> GordonBennet said:
> 
> 
> > It's there to be used but....
> ...


...........................................And public toilets aren`t very public anymore in fact they must be an endangered species


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most RVs can store up to 50 or 60 gallons of the stuff.
I have only 'used' this amount in anger once.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

Well this post has got us all "going"
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ray - with such a wonderful display of flowers I suspect that you didn't empty the sh1t out of the cassette before adding the compost!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I usually wait until my neighbours go over to the shower block and nip into their motorhome and have a dump in theirs.


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

JP said:


> I usually wait until my neighbours go over to the shower block and nip into their motorhome and have a dump in theirs.


So that was you then AND I got the blame for the smell :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## berni109 (Jun 9, 2005)

So why would you not use it?
is it the noises?
is it the smell?
is it the space available in compartment?
is it having to empty it all away?

and for those vast majority who do - do you open the blade before and aim accurately or leave it closed and clean the skid marks off?

what an interesting debate!

bern


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The previous owners of our motorhome never used the toilet, shower or oven. They rarely used the cooker hob. I am glad about that as all of the above was preserved in an as new state for us. All have had plenty of use since 

I cannot see the point in now using the things that you surely buy a motorhome for...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This thread has started to run and run and 'runs'

Not what you expect from a load of constipated old farts  :lol:


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi. 
"When i was a lad".(Izal Germicide era) My father offered to pay me 
..7 old pence a week to,"Go",in town every day before coming home.(Pre air freshner days) Could it be that some m/homers have mental scaring from similar parental advice? 
Another piece of priceless advice was,when at the age of ten i told him i was off/had enough ! he replied,"Tell me when you are going,and i'll buy you a new pair of boots to go with....... WHAT !!!(WRONG answer DAD!!)
Perhaps these are the reasons that i never give two thoughts about using the on board dump facility. What's that saying,"Use it or lose it"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

berni109 said:


> and for those vast majority who do - do you open the blade before and aim accurately or leave it closed and clean the skid marks off?


It was once suggested on a caravan forum (when I was young) that laying a cross of a couple of sheets of paper across the blade kept the bowl clean and neatly wrapped the "package" as it slipped into the void below. Its not advice I regularly follow
I leave the blade open: far too long when I forget according to H.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I suppose if one does not want to empty the cassette one could dispense with the cassette, drill a suitable sized hole in the cassette locker floor, then

Post a notice, as per British Rail, "Not to be used while the Train/MH is stationary" and then take it in turns while on the motorway.

(The police cannot see you are not wearing a seatbelt in the loo)

[And this is only day two of this thread :roll: ]


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

womblevra said:


> Quote
> "I was thinking of cling film , a freezer bag and then non recycle bin."
> 
> Surely more unpleasant than just emptying the cassette
> ...


As long as it has been emptied :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

At the risk of the replies......

we use the loo as intended and BEFORE going in to use it for a solid deposit, we lay a white, single ply paper napkin over the bowl so that the flap is covered and up the sides too.....

Then, when the contents are dumped into the cassette, the paper napkin goes too with the liquid contents of the flush etc, it all slides down easily, reducing clean-up required afterwards to zero in most cases (except after a decent curry, of course.....  :lol: )

I cannot claim this as my idea - it was posted on here by a very experienced MH user whose opinion I have always found to be worthwhile - no, not barryd, but Gaspode who I believe originally recommended this suggestion.....

So that may be worth trying - the single ply napkins are so cheap that the increased cost is negligible but do ensure single ply, not two, three or even four ply as the extra paper does not break down so well in the cassette - the single pky breaks down as fast as the loo roll....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pack-100-White-Paper-Napkins/dp/B001QEOJ42/ref=pd_cp_kh_0#productDetails

It works for us, and 100 lasts a lot more than a couple of days.....

Dave :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Once again with RV use in mind where we carried far more water than the Euro Sheds.
We always run about 3 or 4 inches of water into the bowl as in a domestic loo. 
The 'solids' end up 'in-suspension' and depart cleanly when flushed......... seemples.

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We carry a shovel in the MH.......... :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

pippin said:


> We carry a shovel in the MH.......... :lol:


I expect that was a joke pippin me lad. We DO carry a folding shovel as we are wildcampers and if all else fails, I dig a hole and bury it (as per instructions in the Boy Scout Manual).  A folding shovel is handy for a multitude of purposes.

As for using paper as a base for deposits, we carry a box of man size tissues which are double ply. If you separate them into singly ply and use them, they work well and dissolve readily (and they go twice as far :lol: ).


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Why would you use a public loo when you have got a private one ? At least you know who has been using it .


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No 747, we don't dig holes with it - it's for slinging it over the hedge, like, well sh1t off a shovel - it goes further!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> > I usually wait until my neighbours go over to the shower block and nip into their motorhome and have a dump in theirs.
> 
> 
> So that was you then AND I got the blame for the smell :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Serve you right for putting your foot in it.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

I think to be serious, a more relevant question would be to discover who pees in the Thetford?
We wild it most of the time and find that 2 1/2 days is about the limit we can last 'till its full. That's why I, REPEAT I, use an old water bottle for my No 1's to save space. Works for me and easier to conceal when emptying.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

See! You thought MHF was dying and along comes a really useful thread like this!

I wonder what energy saving techniques you have all come up with for getting the full to bursting Thetford to the emptying point if its a long way away.

Ours is one of those big long ones and is bloody heavy when full.

I have a rather good but rather risky solution which I first deployed on the Mosel in 2011 on one of those huge Stellplatz where the emptying point was half a mile away. I put the full to bursting Thetford between my knees on the scooter and took off across the field at 30 mph. You could see the Germans willing it to go badly wrong and for me to come off.

It did once go wrong when a rather bumpy track worked the slider lid thingy off. 8O 

Im not sure if I could cope with a 60 gallon one though like Raynipper has.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep, ours fits nicely in the top box of the bike though, on its way to dumping site.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> I wonder what energy saving techniques you have all come up with for getting the full to bursting Thetford to the emptying point if its a long way away.


Got that one covered as well Barry.

We carry a shopping trolley. I can get the cassette on it and also carry fresh water containers on it.

Oh yes ...... you can even carry shopping in it.

And no ........ it doesn't pong while waiting in the checkout queue. :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Im not sure if I could cope with a 60 gallon one though like Raynipper has.


RV owners are full of it, so they need a bigger one. It's fun carrying it to the disposal point. I guess the old watering can would do the jobbie.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have been after a folding sack barrow type thing for a while to carry the 25 litre water carrier but Mrs D wont let me have one for some reason.

I can just about get it on the bike but its even more dangerous than the thetford.

It weighs a ton when full and getting the contents into the tank means you end up wearing most of the water.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

For some reason this thread reminded me of the excellent Pusser and his book Pussers Progress.
I just can't think about the book without grinning like an idiot.
If you haven't read it you really should as it highlights a number of toilet problems. It was available from Amazon as a Kindle download, I presume it still is.

Richard.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

barryd said:


> I have been after a folding sack barrow type thing for a while to carry the 25 litre water carrier but Mrs D wont let me have one for some reason.
> 
> I can just about get it on the bike but its even more dangerous than the thetford.
> 
> It weighs a ton when full and getting the contents into the tank means you end up wearing most of the water.


While you're at it Barry, what about the '****-damper'? I haven't completed the patent process yet so I am quite happy for you to sell a few on here for remuneration in kind at a later date, if you so wish. 

R 8O ger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I will probably regret this but can you post a picture Roger?

Ill check back after I have eated Dinner though.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Penquin said:


> At the risk of the replies......
> 
> we use the loo as intended and BEFORE going in to use it for a solid deposit, we lay a white, single ply paper napkin over the bowl so that the flap is covered and up the sides too.....
> 
> ...


This is an excellent idea, but if you buy cheap single ply Christmas and Birthday napkins, it lends a festive air to the whole operation. Make every crap a happy crap. :lol:


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Thetford*

Well I'm a mans man and I do what real men do fill it to the brim with turds & all and get her in doors to empty it :lol: that's when she's not washing,ironing,polishing the MH and everything else that needs doing whilst I having a well earned beer.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

My first experience went well til I looked down and had forgotten to slide the flap.
There was this walnut whip staring at me and what a mess to clean but I have come a long way since then and never forget to open the flap and I have also trained my logs to dive in cleanly.
I reckon 99% will now comply with the odd one slightly off the mark if it gets fired out at speed with gas.
Here's my top tip of the day:
Have your first wipe and send that in the hole if there is a lot of residue otherwise dispose of it and subsequent wipes and polishes into a food bag that you can then seal and discard with the rubbish so you don't end up with too much paper in the cassette.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

As a "life-long" camper, caravanner and now MHer, I recall buckets with snap-on lids, used inside a draughty toilet tent. Everyone on site saw you go and, if very windy and the 4 toggles came undone, they really did see you go!  

When it rained the canvas (and the loo roll) got wet. Using a torch at night to see how you were doing was a problem.

However, the family story which is regularly retold concerns my FiL: he was stewarding a Norfolk & Suffolk DA meet only a few hundred yards from home and went on Sunday morning to "chuck" his bucket. Unfortunately he slipped and fell into the Elsan pit :lol: . Lots of folk were able to tip their "fire" buckets over him before he walked home to strip off outside and get a shower.

So our family know what goes on inside the smallest room and have no problems with it. Even the Queen poos (although I understand that Madonna has a personalised seat which has to be installed in "her" loo before a show and removed afterwards :?: ).

"Just do it" - Gordon


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

tugboat said:


> This is an excellent idea, but if you buy cheap single ply Christmas and Birthday napkins, it lends a festive air to the whole operation. Make every crap a happy crap. :lol:


A 'Happy Nappy Crappie!'without a cacky flappie.

R :lol: ger


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

With all of this wonderful 'toilet humour', nobody has noticed the absence of the OP. He seems to have done a runner. 8O 

He bit off more than he could chew. 8)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I have been after a folding sack barrow type thing for a while to carry the 25 litre water carrier but Mrs D wont let me have one for some reason.
> 
> I can just about get it on the bike but its even more dangerous than the thetford.
> 
> It weighs a ton when full and getting the contents into the tank means you end up wearing most of the water.


Barry

I used to use my folding push-bike to carry 25lt water to the boat.

As for transfer to MH water tank, have you not got a surface inside, which is higher than the tank filler, and a window and length of pipe?

Then Siphon it dear boy :lol: :lol: :lol:

Works for me :roll: But then I can only do things that are downhill. 

Geoff


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Do you Poo in your Thetford Loo*

Nothing like having to empty the loo cassette at the Elsan tip (trench) after a 5 day rally in a farmer's field with about 200 outfits in attendance..
Over the days the edges have got muddier and muddier and.......
So it really is a case of only getting as near as you dare and chucking without letting go of the cassette.
One or two poor souls have been known to stand too close.
Whoops !!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Enough already :lol: 

This tread is definitely down hill

The mind boggles :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Geoff.

I have tried the syphoning thing. Plonk the carrier on the front seat and stick the pipe in and suck untlil it comes out. 8O 

It works but I am impatient and it takes way too long so I kind of balance a huge funnel into the hole and try and tip up the heavy carrier onto my shoulder and pour it in. 

sometimes it works, sometimes it just goes all over me.

3-4 runs though and the van is full. I suppose I could just drive to the tap but that would be too easy.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Yikes Barry - when I first read this I thought you were on about siphoning the cassette toilet 8O 

Thanks everyone, I've had a real chuckle just now as I caught up with all the witty remarks :lol: 

Catz


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

"...drive to the tap but that would be too easy."

Quite right Barry! 

Making life easy is for Wimps! Like me :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

This is more like it boys( I suspect few ladies have posted their views)
so funny
much better than the moaning :lol: 
Margaret


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sh1t thread... :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mention of Pusser - what happened to him?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

pippin said:


> Mention of Pusser - what happened to him?


He had a sex change and is now MHF member Molly Malone.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Having been a Boy Scout then Scout leader and having camped in all of the variations I have realised that Bodily Excretions are quite normal and if treated with due respect can be "handled" efficiently with little inconvenience. Do you realise even HRH has to Sh*t occasionally.

We have dug pits ( the George) and catered for up to 300 Scouts with no problems. 
Grey Water is "Buckit and Chuckit"

Thetfords are a wonderful luxury and similar to the American Army Air Force boast re getting bombs in pickle barrels I can get a stool bang on target every time. Whilst reading the Telegraph.

An associate was a designer at Armitage and apparently a great deal of science, physics and ingenuity goes into Toilet design. 
Why waste it ?

**** = Old sailing ship term, when carrying Guano from South America
" Stow High In Transit * . Wet Guano goes off 
generates methane, highly explosive and stinks. end.*


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We hired a pretty cottage up in the Blue Mountains when we lived in Jamaica. It's garden was full of the most superb hydrangeas.

We looked for the loo, but couldn't find it. Then by the back door I spotted an entrenching tool................ 8O 

No wonder the shrubs were so good.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I suppose if you ever need spares for these cassettes the obvious choice would be CAK tanks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> We hired a pretty cottage up in the Blue Mountains when we lived in Jamaica. It's garden was full of the most superb hydrangeas.
> 
> We looked for the loo, but couldn't find it. Then by the back door I spotted an entrenching tool................ 8O
> 
> No wonder the shrubs were so good.


Ha ha, reminds me of our house in The Dordogne.
During high summer all the lawns were parched brown to almost dust except a lush green swathe down one side where we later found out the fosse drains ran.

We found out quite a lot about our fosse when the Winnebago dropped into it through the concrete lid.

Ray.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We use the loo as intended, I empty it, no problem. Grandsons and son Vegan, so needs emptying more frequently if they are with us.
Will always remeber the look on my little grandson's face after he had 'been' he was only 4 then, and had forgotten about opening the flap.
I think YOU have a bit of a problem gran !
Soon sorted, wonder if working on a paediatric isolation unit for a time helps, all that D&V 
Enjoying the smiles as i read this, on load 5 of washing after coming home, list of things john forget to take out of the van, so need to collect them.
He poor soul has had to go and play golf.

Sue


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You should have avoided this thread Sue.  

Suedew ...... poo ...... loo. There's mileage in it for somebody. 8O 

Just sayin' :wink:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

30 years of caravaning on sites so never had the need to use onboard loo for anything but number 1s in the night, then we changed to motorhoming and had to use loo for 1s & 2s, a bit awkward at first and a few mishaps but we've both got our aim perfected now, and am ok with emptying, even at one aire where there was a stick provided to help the big bits down :roll: 


John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

adbt said:


> If you are staying on a site with no toilet facilities do you No2 in your loo , I was thinking of cling film , a freezer bag and then non recycle bin. , I suggested this to my wife and her face registered ............. DIVORCE , am I so wrong ? Cheers !


Too right, getting it in is easy enough, but can be troublesome if fresh getting it out again, unless you're a rabbit   

It's a loo so use it.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

brynric said:


> We have a fixed bed in our MH and prefer to poo in the bed and sleep stood up in the toilet.
> :roll:


 :wink:

Ive considered changing the drivers seat for a toilet then I can poo and drive so we dont have to stop for toilet breaks, the onlt trouble was when one of the kids uses the loo and crashes the van :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It is considered the height of good manners in France for all the males to congregate around the cassette emptying point and have a good chin wag – regardless of whether you speak the lingo or not.

Watching the effluence disappear down the designated hole is a chance for the chaps to get away from the spouse/partner/whatever and let her get on with more feminine duties – opening a beer for you, pouring you a glass of wine or cooking the next meal.

That is why when you see one Johnny foreigner wander towards the borne you can guarantee at least another half dozen will be there before the first cassette is emptied.

Apparently it's a 'man' thing as the weaker (?) sex rarely, if ever, participate in the emptying ritual.

And when it comes push to shove, what could be more gratifying for a man, despite the smell, of watching someone else’s bodily fluids surging forth from an over-flowing cassette?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

People here are so brave! On Motorhome Owners site, this same question has been stopped.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rosalan said:


> People here are so brave! On Motorhome Owners site, this same question has been stopped.


We should try it on 'Fruitcakes' and then the Thetford would really (s)hit the fan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *KeithChesterfield wrote: *]It is considered the height of good manners in France for all the males to congregate around the cassette emptying point and have a good chin wag - regardless of whether you speak the lingo or not.
> 
> Watching the effluence disappear down the designated hole is a chance for the chaps to get away from the spouse/partner/whatever and let her get on with more feminine duties - opening a beer for you, pouring you a glass of wine or cooking the next meal.
> 
> ...


Your wasted on this forum Keith!



> *rosalan wrote: *People here are so brave! On Motorhome Owners site, this same question has been stopped.


Thats cos Ross's new forum is all brand spanking new and shiney unlike this one which is full of Sh1t! Literally!  He doesn't want to get it all dirty.



> *nicholsong wrote: *We should try it on 'Fruitcakes' and then the Thetford would really (s)hit the fan :lol: :lol: :lol:


10 pages of toilet humour. I dunno why aren't all over there! There are pages of the stuff, 1 motorhome thread and 1 about laying concrete. Apart from that its just filth. :roll: Tut, Tutty Tut Tut.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

trying to think how to work it into 'Fun and see how it goes there.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It seems that we are a down to earth lot here on MHF.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> It seems that we are a down to earth lot here on MHF.


Aye, most of us should have been buried long ago


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *rosalan wrote: *trying to think how to work it into 'Fun and see how it goes there.


Just dont tell them it was anything to do with me!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up..

Ross blinked first. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I just don't understand it when people say they won't poo in their loo! Why not? We have 4 children. I know our loo is cleaned regularly, I know they're not going off to the public loos by themselves (6-13yrs in age not toddlers!) and I just prefer the privacy of our own loo. Have always hated shared toilets and wouldn't dream of going to a public one to 'poo' when I have my own perfectly good loo!

Doesn't bother me emptying it either, just take a deep breath beforehand :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Snunkie said:


> I just don't understand it when people say they won't poo in their loo! Why not? We have 4 children. I know our loo is cleaned regularly, I know they're not going off to the public loos by themselves (6-13yrs in age not toddlers!) and I just prefer the privacy of our own loo. Have always hated shared toilets and wouldn't dream of going to a public one to 'poo' when I have my own perfectly good loo!
> 
> Doesn't bother me emptying it either, just take a deep breath beforehand :lol:


Lucy should we start a club? lady loo emptiers :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Can I join? I empty ours sometimes


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Sandra has no problem emptying ours.


Ray


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Only very occasionally when there is no alternative. We live by the TATO principle - Take All Toilet Opportunities - and try to use public facilities if not on a site  We are not wild campers generally...

In fact, thinking about it, we've only poo'd twice in the Thetford in just over 2 years! The Osmand+ app search facility makes it easy to find public toilets near to wherever you are and then it's just a question of 'TATO planning'


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I never empty ours

A big believer in his and hers jobs

No,I won't be swayed :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Never chop logs, light the fire, bring in the coal in the house

or fill the water tank in the Mh

In return I don't expect him to wash clothes or clean the Mh

We share cooking, both love it especially with a glass or two of wine

Works for us for almost 50 yrs   

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm with you Aldra, emptying the Thetford is his job and always will be

I do clean the loo though


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

suedew said:


> Snunkie said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't understand it when people say they won't poo in their loo! Why not? We have 4 children. I know our loo is cleaned regularly, I know they're not going off to the public loos by themselves (6-13yrs in age not toddlers!) and I just prefer the privacy of our own loo. Have always hated shared toilets and wouldn't dream of going to a public one to 'poo' when I have my own perfectly good loo!
> ...


Yep, except I'm not a laydeee. Prefer to be called a woman. I don't believe in any division of labour by gender.

I can cope with all this sh*t talk on here but not with the sexist cr*p. :roll: :lol:

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So do I I Kay

He is hopeless at the details of cleaning

Between him and the hound from hell

I have become a saint :lol: :lol: 

Excuse me a quick polish of my halo is in order :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, what else could we do when using aire's and wilding  
Anyway, that is what it is for :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

aldra said:


> Excuse me a quick polish of my halo is in order :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Nothing sexist about it, I dont want to do it, end of :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Any way, the M/H is our home when we are away.
If I was at home, would I want to go outside and fine a public wc.
No way, I want to sit where I know it is clean


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Chris 

Calm down :lol: :lol: 

You are from a different era

30 yrs ago things were different

And yes I post tongue in cheek

But that's how we were in the home-male jobs, female jobs

My 6 kids laugh they just share

But, for me I like the male female division in my home it's comfortable

At seventy I have nothing to prove

But make no mistake, as a working professional I was not to be taken lightly

Come to think of it at seventy best not to take me lightly either
:lol: 8O 

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

catzontour said:


> Can I join? I empty ours sometimes


But of course, Barry can join too if he wears a frock :wink:

sue


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just when you think it could not get any worse. :? 

Over 2 years ago, the hinges failed on our bathroom door ..... so I took it off altogether. Whenever one of us wants the loo, it is wide open. :lol: 

I should say however that there is a pleated curtain which can be pulled across for privacy. It doesn't stop the dogs investigating though.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Incidentally, I do know a French caravaning couple, they are friends of Kaths sister, and you will never guess what they use their cassette toilet for  
They don't use it as a toilet, but keep all their cash there :lol: 
Honest, they really do!  I would imagine, it is quire safe 8)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Chris ♀ of Chris & John ♂

"I don't believe in any division of labour by gender." 

There is one labour that us men cannot do, so no there can never be total gender equality.  

In fact I always empty the cassette because I am big(ger) and strong(er) and she cleans the toilet simply because she is short(er) and it does my back in bending down to do it.

Harmonious relationship I calls it.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

> ="aldra"]Hey Chris
> 
> Calm down :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty calm actually Aldra, you should have met me 35 years ago! 
:lol: :lol:

I'm not in a different generation from you. I'll be 69 this month and I'm from the generation that fought in the 60s, 70s, 80s etc. for equal pay and opportunities, gay rights, racial equality, and all the other now more just aspects of our society that hopefully our children's generation can take for granted.

I really don't mind how other couples decide to share duties so by 'sexist cr*p' I wasn't referring to how you and Kaytutt organise your own domestic tasks between you and your partners. It's the 'I get the little woman to get me the beer' type of 'humour' I can't find funny. For some women this attitude is all too much part of the oppression / abuse they actually suffer. I don't laugh at it the same as I don't laugh at jokes about child abuse.

Chris


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh no !!!!!!!


Click to enlarge picture.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I am filling up with emotion. I dont think I have ever seen such a wonderful thread as this on MHF for a long time. You have all done us proud. I thought you had all abandoned us but you clearly cannot resist a good poo thread when you see one and its the only game in town now so lets keep it going! 

Ill have to go now as I need to text Mrs D downstairs to fetch me some more beer and cheese as the bloody intercom is broken. :roll: 

Sorry Chris! We are all under the thumb really!


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

adbt said:


> If you are staying on a site with no toilet facilities do you No2 in your loo , I was thinking of cling film , a freezer bag and then non recycle bin. , I suggested this to my wife and her face registered ............. DIVORCE , am I so wrong ? Cheers !


We used ours this last weekends the brighton marathon. I'd been acclimatised by shed draggers, never to use the loo for it, but I needed to go ....

No real problems what so ever. I've had worse experiences picking my dogs poo up, so we will continue to use it now.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alls well here Chris 

If he wants a beer he'd have a long wait if he expected me to get it

But I appreciate what your saying

We had 6 kids and Albert worked long hours to support them when they were young, I suppose our roles just evolved

As a professional workers our roles underwent some changes but some his/ her things remained the same

50 yrs later some his her roles have become familiar 

And I guess it may sound stupid to some

But I like the idea that my man brings in the coal etc   

At work I controlled a large workforce, retired at home it's just us, 6 kids and partners, 10 grandkids

And I wouldn't change a thing

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Robbosps - If you can train your dog to use the Thetford it would save you another chore!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If I could just train my hound from hell

To do anything

What a bonus

Aldra


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

This thread has had me & Sylvia in stitches - surely this is one of the better threads for a long time.

Is the sequel going to be "I've never used . . . 
(a) the fridge.
(b) the wardrobe.
(c) the rear view mirror
(d) the oil dipstick
(e) the motor home

:roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *aldra wrote: [/b"]If I could just train my hound from hell
> 
> To do anything
> 
> ...


*

I am going to adopt him at the Fruitcakes meet! Me and Tuggers will train him in the art of attacking on command any MHF or Fruitcakes members that have flown the nest! You have been warned! :twisted:*


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

NEWSFLASH

The OP has just surfaced on another forum. He's annoyed that his Poo thread has been blocked. :lol:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm not a member on that site, but he certainly sounds grouchy!!! :lol: 

And there was us worrying in case he might be offended by our kind of humour. :roll:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Must be quite painful to have a poo thread blocked.
Maybe I'll LOG on to have a look.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not strictly true

Some are annoyed it's blocked 

Others agree

Me I couldn't care either way but it raises some interesting points

You load of reprobates just carry on :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like a load of baba to me


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Robbosps - If you can train your dog to use the Thetford it would save you another chore!


Would you use the command " s*it " ?

If you could train him to empty it then that would be a breakthrough !

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Robbosps - If you can train your dog to use the Thetford it would save you another chore!


Would you use the command " s*it " ?

If you could train him to empty it then that would be a breakthrough !

G


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Poo*

I don't poo in my loo I poo in gemmys loo. :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi G.
Our Siamese cat used to pee in the bathroom washhand basin if anyone was sitting on the loo. We never locked the door.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There have been 7664 views of this thread!  Awsome.

The world at least now knows how we do our number 2's in a motorhome although why some of you are up at 6 am posting about it is a little worrying.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I wait until it's dark then dig a hole at the back of whichever campsite pitch i'm on then fill it in when i'm done.Don't think you can be clever and check pitches for digging when you go to sites so not to use them,i put the grass back and even have been known to put the dandelions back as well :roll: :lol: you will never know whats under where you are pitched,be careful out there 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be interested in where wild campers empty theirs


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Kev heather goes back really easily you cant tell. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kev_n_Liz Wrote: *I'd be interested in where wild campers empty theirs


Just dump it over someones hedge in Leeds. They wont notice the difference!

Well it was a CRAP troll Kev!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Genuine question, I don't do Trolling. Like some :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kev_n_Liz wrote: *Genuine question, I don't do Trolling. Like some :roll:


Oooh! Sorry. Thought it must have been a joke.

Well what do you think wild campers do? Empty it responsibly of course. Down a public loo, check into a CL or pay to use a campsites services or if your really out in the wilds dig a big hole and bury it. Ive never had a problem wilding as its seldom I am in one place for more than a couple of nights or so.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> There have been 7664 views of this thread!  Awsome.
> 
> The world at least now knows how we do our number 2's in a motorhome although why some of you are up at 6 am posting about it is a little worrying.


Cos the world does not only operate in your time zone Barry.

Ray. +1 GMT.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > There have been 7664 views of this thread!  Awsome.
> ...


We're on GMT+1 now so you must be on +2.

Well, this is the No 2 thread. 8)

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> > *Kev_n_Liz wrote: *Genuine question, I don't do Trolling. Like some :roll:
> 
> 
> Oooh! Sorry. Thought it must have been a joke.
> ...


I've not done the burying thing yet, but as a wild camper myself, I do wonder where/how others rid themselves of the cassette contents.

Wasn't there a list of the camp sites offering the service, I've never managed to find it, but not looked for a couple of years as we didn't need it during the build.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > > *Kev_n_Liz wrote: *Genuine question, I don't do Trolling. Like some :roll:
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you after Tuggers stupid award then :roll: :roll: we've been away in it twice already, but a self build is never finished, there is always something you can improve, just like you, but you can't polish a t**d :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Kev

thought this link might help

http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-polish-a-****/#HowtoPolishaTurd

...sorry :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No need to apologise.

Kev is probably the only MHF member with an interest in **** polishing and he will find that link very interesting.

A man needs a hobby.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Very interesting site that - I have just "logged" in!!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

BTW 747, the gnome patrol on its way to me for the Spanish inquisition 
was routed by a bog rocking **** the size of a submarine. It had to be lowered by hand. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Going back to the very first post that started this topic off.

I am really surprised that in the hundreds of ensuing posts NOBODY has mentioned using a BED-PAN.

Solves a lot of problems, we have even installed a sluice in our MH :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

From observations on campsites it seems that there are lots of people- usually French - who don't use the onboard loo at all for any purpose. We often see one of the couple, usually the wife, setting off first thing with a covered bucket in the direction of the loos or cassette emptying point.

Years ago we used to think that perhaps they had a caravan or motorhome without a loo ( as we used to do- but we had a toilet tent), but that can't be said nowadays as many have very new vans.

The onboard loo was a clincher for us. Anyone who has ever had to cross a wet and dark campsite in the middle of the night or try to find the zip on a toilet tent, will know that there is no contest.

I do find the single ply paper napkin method saves much cleaning, as does making sure the bowl is free of limescale to stop solids sticking or liquids staining.

G


----------

